# do mojos always work??



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

this weekend i was using a mojo and was having trouble decoying. (especially mallards). i took it out and seemed to have alot more in your face action. i seem to hear alot about these and how well they work. so the question i have is was it just luck that i had better results or what?? let me know what you think or what you do 
thanks


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

NO NO NO NO they do NOT always work!

Call me crazy but i think that SOMETIMES the ducks equate spinners with hunters. 
On opener, ducks were eating them up. But on sunday(after being shot at by hunters using spinners) the same feed was untouchable when the spinners were up but take'em down and it was on fire. I AM NOT SAYING THAT THEY WONT WORK FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON. I'm just saying that i have had them not work.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Always is a pretty strong word.

I don't use them a lot, but I have seen days where they don't work. That's not to say it was the spinners fault, maybe the birds didn't want to be there, spinner or not. But I agree with Lille, there are days where you'll be better off without the spinner.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I am not a big duck hunter, but I have friends that are, and they claim ducks are catching on to guys using one mojo or some sort of spinning decoy, so they have added 2 more to there spread and seem to kill alot of ducks. like the other guys said there are also alot of other reasons why the ducks werent right in your face, some days are just better than others.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a Flutterwing because a lot of the time it works just as well if I don't spin the wings. It always has the blackside up on the wings and looks like a duck gliding in for a landing when the wings are not spining. Also, I can vary the speed of the spinning wings and sometimes just a sigle spin is all it takes. The difference between this and an electric one is that with a string pull, you learn to read the ducks for what they want and just learn to give it to them, and success goes up just like learning to read ducks with a call!! http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/ac ... tring.html


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hunting over full curls has an advantage as well. :wink:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

1. Scout for the X. 
2. Find the X.
3. Stand (or sit) still.
4. Shoot limit.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, WORK!!!!!!!

Ok, maybe I jest.

They don't always work. Nothing does.

But for us, they almost always have. Can't think of a time they haven't.

..............however, on that note. Usually GEESE for some reason flare from them.

So if we see geese coming, we run out (too bad, no remotes in MN) and turn them off, with the dark part of the wings facing up.

Other then that, no problems. I've heard some people say the ducks are getting used to them....but I haven't seen that.

:sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They are nothing like the early days anymore.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> They are nothing like the early days anymore.


Isn't that the god-spoken truth.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

They have there time and place, later on in the season ducks are turned off by them when they have already seen a bunch of them. We had luck with one in the spread this weekend the ducks ate it up, It draws there attention form a great distance early on in the morning because they can't see much else of your spread, but as the sun came up the birds would not decoy as close.

You did the right thing when the ducks started flaring by taking it down. What I do is turn it off as the ducks work in a little closer if the flock previous had flared. If that doesn't work I take it down completly.

One thing that I have found that if you are hunting over water, the closer to the water surface the better, about a foot or so, maybe even closer.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

> One thing that I have found that if you are hunting over water, the closer to the water surface the better, about a foot or so, maybe even closer.


QFT.

I've seen people with their mojo's on a stick and their like 6 ft in the air......I was like WTF? LOL.

Keep them close to the water like he said. Also, I always try to use as many Mojo's as possible. Usually we have 4 out. 2 if it's only me, because I only own 2. LOL.

But, since the early days, and now....I have yet to see a decline in success.

:sniper:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> But, since the early days, and now....I have yet to see a decline in success.


Right when they came out, we would be picking up decoys w/ multiple "vehicles" in the spread and it didn't matter one bit. It might still happen on occasion to an extent, but not like it always seemed to back then. Hell, we had a guy just standing up holding it over his head for awhile. Very comical to say the least. These were; more often than not, birds that were over a year old also. :wink:

(The success of them hasn't really gone down, but the effectiveness has taken a drop compared to when they hit the market IMO.) I can sure remember the days when it seemed we were pretty much the only ones in the county using them. My are them days understandably long long gone.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with all the following Posts......Keep 'em as close to the water as possible, and be able to turn them on and off from you Blind. Either by remote or running speaker wire out to them and have them on a switch in your layout Blind. But Always have the option to turn those suckers OFF. It can be the difference in 30 yards & 10 feet!!


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

For geese, never... ducks... depending.. Opener they wanted to land on them and break them. Yesterday even after NR opener and abundance of people that were clearly in the area i hunted... they still wanted to land on them. And that was doing a non-organized scouting-turned-into-a-hunt. We set up two luckys and 5 water decoys, we had a field with some ducks, that wanted to land there. It was quite possibly the lamest spread I have ever put out but we got 10 greenies in short order.. we were where the ducks wanted to be thats all there is to it... If they (mojo/luckys) aren't working and its obvious, they come down without further question.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Like a call, they are effective when used properly. If you don't use them properly you will educate birds. My buddy told me he saw one a hunter stuck into a gravel road on public land in MN. :roll:


----------

